# Hymer control panel



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

hi i friend of mine has bought a new hymer 654 star line .the control panel is a dt202 well he has put an extra gel battery on .now you have to alter the battery peramerters so you press battery on the panel then menu starts flashing to put in the amps your batterys are ie 160 amp.the panel wont flash and allow him to alter the panel amperage. i told him someone on here wud have the answer hopefully he has spoke to brownhills they are clueless thanks tude


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

There are instructions on how to do this Here

D.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Instructions detailed here:

http://www.hymerclub.co.uk/dt201.gif

Hope this helps


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

thanks for your repleys but i have a DT202 not a201 it must be different as your posts dont workthank you


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

What part does'nt work ?

There might be a workaround !

D.


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

get battery on but only amps no % .press menu nothing happens, no flashingjust stays on amps.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

tude said:


> get battery on but only amps no % .press menu nothing happens, no flashingjust stays on amps.


I have a DT201 in my van, when I press the battery first time it tells me the amperage, second press the voltages in the vehicle and leisure batteries, no percentages displayed.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

I needed a manual for our Hymer control panel (DT200). I emailed Schaudt and they sent me one by return. I was very impressed with the service.

It might be worth putting the question to them and asking for an english version of the manual.

I sent my e mail to [email protected]

Sonja


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Display Update*

Hi

I had a problem with the diplay not showing correct ah.
Schaudt told me i had to disconnect the van and drive it a distance - and this would reset the display - it worked fine after and displayed the correct ah.

cheers


----------

